# Writing 5k a day with a full time job



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I've had several requests in my milestone thread to expand on how I manage to crank out 5,000 words a day while holding down a 60 hour a week job at a San Francisco startup.

That claim sounds impossible to a lot of people reading this, I get that. Most writers struggle to crank out 5,000 words in a single day regardless of what else they're doing. Nor is this something you're going to achieve tomorrow. It takes time and dedication, but it's achievable for everyone reading this.

The following is the Cliff Notes version of _5,000 Words Per Hour_ and _Lifelong Writing Habit_. It's a high level look at the foundation you need to write every day.

*Flow State*

If you've heard me on podcasts you're already familiar with flow state. For those that aren't, flow state is a natural state all creatives can get into when practicing their art. You'll recognize it immediately.

The mechanics of what you are doing fade away. You're not consciously typing, or considering paragraphs, words, dialogue, or setting. You're just writing. The movie projector is playing in your head, and you have become the character you're writing.

Flow state is the Holy Grail for writers. If you can train your brain to enter flow state on command, then you can produce your best work at record speed. This is how I manage to produce so many books, even though I only write an hour a day.

My whole system is geared to get you into flow state, and the seven steps below represent the core of that process.

*1- Start Small*

Olympic weight lifters don't bench 400 pounds on their first try. They start small, and build slowly. The same should hold true for your writing.

I recommend beginning with a 5 minute writing sprint, what I call a microsprint. As you progress the duration will increase, but 5 minutes is a great starting point, because it's very achievable.

As days go by you can increase the duration of your sprints. Mine are a half hour, and I do three of them a day. Two in the morning, and if I haven't hit my word count I do one in the evening.

*2- Be consistent*

Starting today (or tomorrow if it's really late) pick a time and place to conduct your writing sprints. For me this occurs on the bus ride into work.

By writing in the same place, at the same time, for the same duration, you're training your brain. You are quite literally installing a habit, just like you did for brushing your teeth or taking a shower.

If you do a daily sprint consistently for three weeks, the habit will be just as ingrained as anything else you do daily. It will happen automatically, and you won't even have to think about it.

We're all familiar with National Novel Writing Month. The whole reason it exists is to get you writing consistently for a month. If you're able to do that, then you'll create a Lifelong Writing Habit (see what I did there).

*3- Track your progress*

How many words did you write during your sprint? Was it more than yesterday? Less? If it was less what did you do differently?

Record the time, duration, and total words of your sprints every day. This will gradually build a picture of where your writing is, and where it's going. The natural human reaction to tracked numbers is to seek improvement, so if you're willing to track, then you'll also begin to improve.

If you don't track, then you can't measure your progress. This makes is impossible to improve, because you have no idea if you're getting better or worse. Track, track, track.

*4- Know what you're going to write*

Figure out what you're going to write before you sit down to actually write it. That can be as structured as you'd like, but at the very least you should have a paragraph describing your scene, and have an understanding of who the characters involved are.

There are many great books on plotting. If you're not great at it don't despair. Read Take Off Your Pants, Anatomy of Story, or any other plot book you'd like. Then spend some time organizing your book before you sit down to write it.

If you're a die hard pantser and that works for you, that's totally cool. Just spend a few minutes considering your scene before you write it.

*5- Set a deadline*

Deadlines are key, even self-imposed deadlines. Parkinson's Law states that a task will expand to fill the time you give it. If you have a deadline, then you're far more likely to actually finish what you start. If you don't, then procrastination becomes easy. You're not accountable to finish a given project, so you don't have to write every day.

If, on the other hand, you've told readers they're going to get another Deathless novel by October 31st, then you're locked in. You have to finish, because if you don't you're disappointing all those readers.

If this is your first novel, still set a deadline for the first draft. Tell friends and family, so they'll keep you accountable.

*6- Harness technology*

Technology can be wonderful. I set reminders weekly and monthly to make sure I'm still writing. I also have a daily task to record my writing. Checking that off each day is one of the most satisfying parts of my routine.

Use your smartphone to help keep you accountable. Set a reminder at the time and place you've set aside to do your microsprint. When that timer goes off get your butt in the chair and crank out that sprint.

*7- Make your writing time sacred*

When you are writing, you aren't doing anything else. Turn off your phone. Turn off the internet (or block it using an app like Freedom). Do not check your email. Don't go to the bathroom, that can be done before hand.

Do everything possible to make sure you are uninterrupted. Doing so will produce more words, and those words will be far higher quality. There is a huge switching cost whenever you are interrupted, so prevent it at all costs. You'll be glad you did.

There it is, the core of the system I use to crank out 5,000 words a day. There's a lot more to it, but if you start with just these seven steps in mind, you've got the foundation.

Write every day. I don't care how long your novel is, if you write daily you will eventually finish it. The more you practice, the faster you'll get. Try it. I've written daily for eighteen months, and have been tracking my progress for the whole time.

At the beginning I was lucky to get 1,000 words a day. I didn't write every day. I wrote when I was inspired, which wasn't very often. Now I write a minimum of 5,000 words a day. Some days approach 10,000. My record is 23,000.

The best part? This doesn't take a lot of effort. It's become a habit, and now I do it without thinking. There is nothing unique or special about my approach to this, and I'm far from the only writer on these boards putting out big numbers. Many people (I'm looking at you Amanda) put out far more than I do. You can absolutely do the same thing.

Anyway, I hope you find this helpful. If it works for you, wonderful! If not, that's cool too. My system has worked for a lot of writers, but not all. Please don't see this as a challenge if you have a different system. I'm not suggesting mine is better, just outlining it for those that may find it helpful =)

Whatever else you take away, keep writing!


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome. I was waiting for you to post this. Thanks for taking the time Chris.

I see another how-to book you can add to your non-fiction backlist.


----------



## Piers Platt (Mar 27, 2014)

Chris, you're doing internet marketing all wrong. You're supposed to just tease people with the benefits of reading your "How To..." book, not post the actual steps for free. You're giving away the goods, man!! Where's the call to action? Where's the upsell?? Where's the link to a landing page with no exit?! [shakes head in disgust]


----------



## Brian Drake (May 22, 2010)

I also work in San Francisco and for me, mass transit is a writing blessing. I take the bus to the BART station (BART--Bay Area Rapid Transit--is our regional commuter train, for those that don't know) and that's 20 minutes to type. The train ride is 45 minutes--both ways. I can do 10-12 pages on a productive day. Yesterday I only managed 7. Basically if I stick to 50,000 words per ms., I can do a first-draft every month. Of course the last book was longer so it took four months to finish. I've also been known to squeeze in three or four pages during my shift.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

I love your book, it's spot on advice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Piers Platt said:


> Chris, you're doing internet marketing all wrong. You're supposed to just tease people with the benefits of reading your "How To..." book, not post the actual steps for free. You're giving away the goods, man!! Where's the call to action? Where's the upsell?? Where's the link to a landing page with no exit?! [shakes head in disgust]


I know, right? I'm a failure at this marketing thing =p


----------



## JLCarver (Sep 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I just finished a book for my trad publisher, and although I really like how it turned out (it's so cute and fun!) that book fought me furiously for each of the 120,000 words I wrote. I think it was because I never got into "flow state" with it. I wonder why! Wish I could figure out what trips me into flow state and what keeps me out of it. Rats.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Chris,

I know I've thanked you before because of all of the many times you've given us all good advice but you insist on still being extremely helpful.

So, thanks again. Again. It's appreciated. Still.


----------



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Love the advice, and glad he decided not to get me to buy his "How to" book.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

ElHawk said:


> I just finished a book for my trad publisher, and although I really like how it turned out (it's so cute and fun!) that book fought me furiously for each of the 120,000 words I wrote. I think it was because I never got into "flow state" with it. I wonder why! Wish I could figure out what trips me into flow state and what keeps me out of it. Rats.


Rachel Aaron answered this for me in 2k to 10k, it's all about interest. I've discarded two novels, because I just couldn't get into the characters. I understood who they were, but I just didn't _like_ writing them. I think it's impressive that you still finished the book, despite not hitting that flow state. That speaks highly of your discipline.



JLCarver said:


> Get his book too! I bought it and the app, and I can speak from experience that it works.
> 
> Starting at the beginning of this year, I kept a spreadsheet where I put down the number of words I wrote in a day. At the time I started it, I considered any word total a success. I had a few days of 1,000 words, sometimes a little more. But the majority of the day's hovered around the 200-500 word range. If you look at my spreadsheet, you can see in the middle of last month where I started getting really serious. That was about the time I read Chris's book and began to apply some of those principles. My daily word totals want from 521 on one day to 1012 the next--I'd just started the microsprints that day--then to 3215 the third day. And, I'm happy to say, I've maintained 3k+ everyday since. This month, my lowest total for a day is 3,034. Granted, I'm not doing 5K in a day, but I've made major improvements.
> 
> ...


This made me grin like you wouldn't believe. The idea that my work is helping people improve their productivity is incredibly rewarding. I don't mind giving pieces away from free, because hearing stories like yours keeps me writing. Thanks for posting this, and thank you to everyone else for the encouragement =)


----------



## Dale Ivan Smith (Oct 13, 2015)

Chris,

I bought both "5,000 Words Per Hour" and "Lifelong Writing Habit" and having been engaging in the micro-sprints this week. I've written for years, and in fact practiced sprint writing in a private fiction writing class back in late 2008 and 2009, but fell out of the habit as I continued to study the craft of fiction. My writing speed slowed to a crawl as I went from being a pantser to a plotter, to the point where I would spend too much time staring at the outline. 5KWPH and the iOS app have helped me reach flow state again. This week 3-4 micro sprints a day, and am following your advice to build each sprint slowly. 

"Lifelong Writing Habit" is also excellent, and ties in beautifully with another new book, "Fire Up Your Writing Brain" by Susan Reynolds, just released by WD Books. I'm working my way through your exercises in both books.

I have four trunk novels that will never see the light of day, a fifth novel I outlined in Kij Johnson's Novel WW at KU in mid 2013, which took me a year to draft, sat fallow for a year, and which I am now sweating out the rewrite. I can already see how editing sprints will be another game changer for me. My plan is to finish editing this book in the next two months while also working on a series which has been "in development" for several years. My ambitious goal, ambitious for me considering where I'm at, is to have the first three novels in that series ready for publication by late next year. Your two nonfiction titles, along with Aaron's 2K-10K are going to be huge helps.

Cheers,

Dale


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

Love, love, love your 5,000 WPH and while I was at lunch I was able to finish Lifelong Writing Habit .  They are both outstanding books.  Tonight my journey begins.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

I do the same 5,000 and work a job.

Key is to just to let go of the need for it to be perfect.

I have read a lot of books by folks who i know are making 20k a month and a lot of their stuff is just waffle between characters

Once I realized this. I just let go of the need for it to be perfect. I just waffle now, who cares. If people can sell poo, i can sell poo lol

I use Fox's app too.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

I am anti-poo =p

I believe working on craft is critical, but that if you practice you can produce quality work at blinding speeds.

To BeachB and Dale, I love hearing that the book(s) are working for you. Dale, just sent you a friend request on Facebook.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

This is going to sound like awful advice, especially coming from a school psychologist, but I've found I can crank out a huge number of words if I write with the TV on. The TV must distract my inner editor or something. 

It's only for sprinting, though. I don't want people to think I do my serious outlining and editing while watching Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

If you're able to reach flow state with the TV on more power to you =)



CarlaBaku said:


> Generous to a fault has great karmic payback.


That's what I choose to believe, too


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Great post and info, Chris. I just grabbed 'lifelong writing' and will give it a read. I re-read your writing 5k book and it helped remind me that I can be productive no matter what else is going on in my world. My wife gave birth to our son three weeks ago today and I've been more productive in that time plus baby care plus mommy care and it's been great. I'll be publishing in a couple weeks

It's all about discipline. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I am an absolute flow writer, have been since I was a child. I can write anywhere, I completely zone out, there can be screaming children, music, a sledge hammer, I don't care. My favourite place to write is on a train when nobody's looking over my shoulder. It has happened to me that I got mad because I was already at my destination 5 hours later for having to come out of it. I don't eat, I don't drink, I don't go to the loo. I've started to really prepare myself beforehand, because once I'm in, I won't come out again. I used to pick up the laptop in the morning, in bed, and I would find myself still in there, hungry and cold, many hours later, with a stiff neck and a headache. I can't write on a table, I need to be in a semi-reclined position, so now I have built myself the perfect workplace, on an old Ikea basket recliner, with a thin mattress on top and an electrical blanket too. I try to feed and water and warm myself thoroughly before I start and have water and something to eat by my side, that helped me a lot with my neck pains etc.
Funnily enough, I make very little mistakes when I'm in flow state and there's very little need to correct phrases when I'm in it, most of my typos are always to be found on page one of a book.

If you're having a hard time getting into a state of flow, you may consider changing the lighting in the room you're writing in or listening to some meditation music. Take a hot bath and dive mentally into the story. 

I can do 20.000 words a week, while spending a lot of time in another job, listening to audiobooks, meeting friends and watching TV shows, working out, eating and researching for other books. To me, at the moment, it's in fact more important to make sure I recover, get fresh air and move and rest my eyes enough... I don't want to end up as a blind hunchback.


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

One thing for me. I can't write with noise ( TV's, people talking, music )

It snaps me out of the flow.

I could never write in starbucks i would end up shouting "SHUT UP!" to everyone and every clink of a cup. lol


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Another point is to look at what you spend your time on.
Do you need to spend another half hour on Facebook? Another YouTube video? Another pointless and mindless reality TV show?

When you analyse the time you spend doing things that aren't productive, even if it is 5 minutes here and there, then compare that to your WPM/WPH you can add a LOT of words. I mean a LOT!

Example time:
I write around the 2,000 word per hour mark, roughly 350 per 10 minutes.
That half hour video game play thing I just watched on YouTube? That's 1,000 words right there
That 5 minute wait for the bus? 175 words
That 20 minute wait for my girlfriend I get ready on a weekend before we go out? 700 words.

These little moments in time where you are doing nothing is a great way to beef your word count. The time is so small and inconsequential that it won't feel like touchable been writing at all.


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Sam Winterwood said:


> Another point is to look at what you spend your time on.
> Do you need to spend another half hour on Facebook? Another YouTube video? Another pointless and mindless reality TV show?
> 
> When you analyse the time you spend doing things that aren't productive, even if it is 5 minutes here and there, then compare that to your WPM/WPH you can add a LOT of words. I mean a LOT!
> ...


Well, I think that depends, I can sometimes give myself a little kboards reading, facebook checking, youtube watching break, after finishing a chapter and before starting on the new one. Like a commercial break. I even need that, I think.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Bookmarked for inspiration. Thanks for sharing, Chris.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

CN_Crawford said:


> This is going to sound like awful advice, especially coming from a school psychologist, but I've found I can crank out a huge number of words if I write with the TV on. The TV must distract my inner editor or something.
> 
> It's only for sprinting, though. I don't want people to think I do my serious outlining and editing while watching Vampire Diaries.


I always write with the TV on. It can't be something I've never seen, but I can pop in DVD sets and just go. I'm about to pop in Angel so I can pack it when I'm done.


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

Great post!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I always write with the TV on. It can't be something I've never seen, but I can pop in DVD sets and just go. I'm about to pop in Angel so I can pack it when I'm done.


I think it's called a beta state of mind, or something like that, like a half sleep that induces creativity, because some parts of your brain are distraced.
Maybe it's my own farfetchedology


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to say, I thought this was a brilliant marketing post. I've seen your books and heard people talk about them, but I haven't been tempted to buy until now. But since you gave me something new in this post (flow state!), I can trust that there will be other gems in your book. I bought that and your app, and am looking forward to diving in!

Flow state is a fascinating concept, and it makes such total sense to me. It explains why sometimes I can struggle to get 500 words in an hour, and other times I can crank out 1200 in 25 minutes like I did last night. So now I just need to practice getting into it on command. 

I can't write with the TV on, at least, not if it's something interesting. I get drawn in too easily. But family noise is fine. And my daughter reads while listening to music! Foreign concept to me.


----------



## Katherine Stark (Jul 30, 2015)

I love reading flow state research . . . especially when it comes to what factors you need to trigger it  Right now the main line of thinking is that to enter Flow, you need to hit the right balance of Knowledge and Challenge. If a task is too easy (Challenge) it's boring; if it's too hard (Challenge) it's a struggle. If you don't know what you're doing (Knowledge) you'll struggle, as well. For me this is why outlining is so crucial. It gives me the knowledge I need to make Flow easier to enter, while there are just enough blanks to fill in to hit the sweet spot on the Challenge chart. I think for everyone, though, the Knowledge line varies.

Chris, if I may ask: When do you find time to recharge the creative well (presumably through reading)? This is my biggest hurdle to writing on my commute: I usually use my commute (also public transit) to either daydream/plot stories or else to read and put fresh words, sentences, stories into my head. I'm trying to make reading my late-evening activity so it's a reward for a good day's work but I imagine with your work schedule that might be difficult.

I can have 5K days, I can even have them a couple days in a row, but they usually come from neglecting things like reading and so on, which makes me burn out pretty quickly. Right now I can reliably do 3-4K, 5 days a week. Working hard to get that up to 5K (and also doing that writing in less time per day) and being able to do it every day without burnout.


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, to tap my creative well, it takes two days of not writing, not working and being forced to do housework.
I'll be flooded with ideas. And I never do the housework.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

You make some interesting points and I have to say that I'm amazed that you and others actually get a seat on public transport so you can write! Or, do you write standing up - that would be even more impressive


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice, awesome stats. Are you straight typing these 5k words? I've timed myself and I think the best I've done in an hour was about 1800. I know I can do more because I've hit 70 words/min on online tests but if I type at that pace too long my hands start to ache. I also work a full time job (and a part time one) and last year broke 500k and while this year has dropped off (due to a new job with one hour drive commutes instead of a five minute walk) I'm still looking at topping 400k. The annoying thing is that while it's respectable I still consider it lame and know I could do double that easily if I could concentrate better. Nice posts, I've enjoyed reading them and will attempt to put your ideas into practice.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Katherine Stark said:


> Chris, if I may ask: When do you find time to recharge the creative well (presumably through reading)? This is my biggest hurdle to writing on my commute: I usually use my commute (also public transit) to either daydream/plot stories or else to read and put fresh words, sentences, stories into my head. I'm trying to make reading my late-evening activity so it's a reward for a good day's work but I imagine with your work schedule that might be difficult.
> 
> I can have 5K days, I can even have them a couple days in a row, but they usually come from neglecting things like reading and so on, which makes me burn out pretty quickly. Right now I can reliably do 3-4K, 5 days a week. Working hard to get that up to 5K (and also doing that writing in less time per day) and being able to do it every day without burnout.


I've found that the more I write the deeper the well becomes. I can write for longer and longer sessions without depleting it, though of course it depletes for everyone eventually.

To recharge I try to get my words written during the morning commute. If I do, then I get to spend the evening reading, listening to podcasts, and watching great movies / tv shows when I get home. I make sure to go to bed early so I'm well rested the next day, then spend an hour in quiet contemplation at the gym. This generally refills my well quite nicely.

I recently hiked the John Muir Trail, which unplugged me for two weeks. This was amazing for my productivity, and in the month and a half since my return I've been writing more than ever. I plan to do trips like that at least once a year.



kathrynoh said:


> You make some interesting points and I have to say that I'm amazed that you and others actually get a seat on public transport so you can write! Or, do you write standing up - that would be even more impressive


I do write standing up when I'm dictating, either at the bus stop, or in my office. It's a nice change of pace, but definitely felt weird at first =)



ChrisWard said:


> Nice, awesome stats. Are you straight typing these 5k words? I've timed myself and I think the best I've done in an hour was about 1800. I know I can do more because I've hit 70 words/min on online tests but if I type at that pace too long my hands start to ache. I also work a full time job (and a part time one) and last year broke 500k and while this year has dropped off (due to a new job with one hour drive commutes instead of a five minute walk) I'm still looking at topping 400k. The annoying thing is that while it's respectable I still consider it lame and know I could do double that easily if I could concentrate better. Nice posts, I've enjoyed reading them and will attempt to put your ideas into practice.


I can type 120 words a minute, but generally sustain around 75 when writing fiction. My average WPH just typing is 3900, and it's only when I add in dictation that I can consistently reach 5,000 words per hour.

You might be at 1800 right now, but if you focus on that for the next month I'll bet money you reach at least 2500, if not 3000 =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Wrote 2K last night, and I'm up to another 4K now at 11:57 a.m. central time.  So 6K in less than 24 hours.  I'd like to write another 4K to 6K before evening hits after I take a lunch break.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

CN_Crawford said:


> ...I've found I can crank out a huge number of words if I write with the TV on. The TV must distract my inner editor or something.


You must be an extravert.

Introvert here. I cannot write unless I have silence.


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

This thread, along with Chris's other one, have given me a new lease on my writing life. I have gone from 300-500 words a day to 1500-2200 between writing sprints and dictation!

I am interested in trying out the app, but really wish you'd develop a desktop app for Mac.


----------



## elizabethsade (Feb 3, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> You must be an extravert.
> 
> Introvert here. I cannot write unless I have silence.


Introvert here. I can't write when it is silent.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> You must be an extravert.
> 
> Introvert here. I cannot write unless I have silence.


I'm an introvert and I need music on in the background to work. I don't like writing or editing in silence.


----------



## treesloth5 (Dec 11, 2014)

Chris Fox said:


> I can type 120 words a minute, but generally sustain around 75 when writing fiction. My average WPH just typing is 3900, and it's only when I add in dictation that I can consistently reach 5,000 words per hour.
> 
> You might be at 1800 right now, but if you focus on that for the next month I'll bet money you reach at least 2500, if not 3000 =)


So in order to achieve Super Writer 1, we need to write more. To reach Super Writer 2/Ascended Super Writer we need to write even more practice. Whereas to achieve Super Writer 3, we need to use dictation with greater technology. If then, how do you achieve God Writer or Super God Writer?


----------



## elizabethsade (Feb 3, 2015)

bpmanuel said:


> So in order to achieve Super Writer 1, we need to write more. To reach Super Writer 2/Ascended Super Writer we need to write even more practice. Whereas to achieve Super Writer 3, we need to use dictation with greater technology. If then, how do you achieve God Writer or Super God Writer?


You wait until they create software and tech that takes the thoughts straight from our brains?


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> You must be an extravert.
> 
> Introvert here. I cannot write unless I have silence.


Introvert too. Can't work unless there's sound.


----------



## CaraMunro (Dec 16, 2014)

CN_Crawford said:


> This is going to sound like awful advice, especially coming from a school psychologist, but I've found I can crank out a huge number of words if I write with the TV on. The TV must distract my inner editor or something.


I think this is a great discovery to make, CN_.

I bought the 5K WPH yesterday, Chris, and although I haven't read it, I think I've been doing what you call micro sprints for some time now.

And my discovery is that I am a greedy woman. I must have rewards. A cold drink, a juicy apple or Twitter  Right now, I just finished 2500 words, a little bit more than my usual 2K and I'm off to do some shopping! (Just your usual weekly grocery run but shopping!)

Thanks again for the post.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

CaraMunro said:


> I think this is a great discovery to make, CN_.
> 
> I bought the 5K WPH yesterday, Chris, and although I haven't read it, I think I've been doing what you call micro sprints for some time now.
> 
> ...


Rewards are huge for me too, Cara. It's part of how a habit is built. Trigger --> Routine --> Reward.

(Trigger) I sit down on the bus.
(Routine) I crank out 5,000 words
(Reward) A large caffeinated beverage, and maybe a cinnamon roll!


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Chris-

You've inspired me for a year and just keep doing it!


----------



## AveryCockburn (Jul 5, 2015)

Chris Fox said:


> I know, right? I'm a failure at this marketing thing =p


Considering this post reminded me to go and buy your new book, I'd say you're failing as a failure.


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Chris Fox said:


> I recently hiked the John Muir Trail, which unplugged me for two weeks. This was amazing for my productivity, and in the month and a half since my return I've been writing more than ever. I plan to do trips like that at least once a year.


Sounds like we just missed one another, Chris. I hiked the California portion of the PCT going north, the JMT section being one of my favorites. Would have been on the JMT from late June to early July. Nothing like cresting those passes!

In any case, great post. Because 1.5K words/day was my old goal, I find I'm slacking off after hitting it, even though there's much more in the tank. Going to give these sprints a try.

Cheers!


----------



## Sal Marotta (Oct 15, 2015)

I think the most important recipe to steady and consistent writing is structure. There will be days when you are motivated and there will days when you don't feel like moving, but the key is to make sure that you write no matter what. 

However you design your structure (i.e. one hour a day before breakfast, 500 words a day after work, etc.) make sure you follow that structure. If you want to write more one day because you are feeling extra motivated, go ahead, but if you just don't feel like writing another day, or you find yourself needing to fulfill another obligation, make sure you still complete your daily milestone. 

It's just like working out or dieting, one bad day can throw off your whole pattern. 

Structure is the only reason I finished my book. Some days I was so motivated that I believed I could finish my whole book in a sitting. Other days I knew I was going to have to write a chapter that would require a lot of research, and then, I wasn't so enthused. No matter what, I always completed my milestone, and that allowed me to write an 82 page (pdf format) in less than two weeks (revisions and everything!)

So to all the people out there that know they have the next great American Novel out sitting in their head, go ahead and put it on paper. It's no good up there. 
I believe in you. And if you establish a structure your mind will believe it too.

Set daily milestones, and before you know it, your going to hold your book and your hand, rifle through the pages, and take a deep breath to one of the greatest feelings in the world (trust me.)


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been reading the book and doing the app, and I've been hitting about 3000 per day. But today, I know what I want to write, but I just want to take a nap instead. I'm going to turn the internet off and see if it helps.


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

You know, Chris is one of the most giving people I've ever met. I was lucky enough to be in his beta test for his silly little app and started using it on May 09, 2015. I never really do more than 3 sprints of 20 minutes each, though I often write without the app at all when I find time that wouldn't conform to a sprint. I started with 10 minutes sprints and have gotten up to 20 minute sprints, but I don't think I could do more than 25 minutes right now. 

Since May, I've averaged 3000 words an hour (I'm a slow typist), even though I started at about 1800 words per hour. According to the app have written 140k words. Just within the writing sprints in the App. 

I know I wrote it and sat my butt in the chair, but I don't think I could have done it without Chris and his help. I wish I'd had it before May, then I'd have written even more. Let me know when you invent a time machine so I can have your app earlier.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

Sophrosyne said:


> I've been reading the book and doing the app, and I've been hitting about 3000 per day. But today, I know what I want to write, but I just want to take a nap instead. I'm going to turn the internet off and see if it helps.


Motivation is tough on days when you're exhausted. If you miss a day, don't worry! Get a good night's sleep, and try to write first thing in the morning. You've got this =D

Thanks for the kind words, JA. Your feedback has been invaluable for the app.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chris, I was thinking, whenever you go full-time are you still going to do just 5,000 a day? Or are you gonna be the next Amanda and do something crazy like 100,000 a day?


----------



## AveryCockburn (Jul 5, 2015)

Jim Johnson said:


> I'm an introvert and I need music on in the background to work. I don't like writing or editing in silence.


I love to write with music, even music with lyrics, but when I edit I need either silence or white noise (actually, PINK noise is even better--supposedly good for focus and can relieve headaches). I suppose when editing I need to hear the words *as words* in my head, whereas when drafting I'm focusing more on emotions, which are enhanced by music.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

AveryCockburn said:


> I love to write with music, even music with lyrics, but when I edit I need either silence or white noise (actually, PINK noise is even better--supposedly good for focus and can relieve headaches). I suppose when editing I need to hear the words *as words* in my head, whereas when drafting I'm focusing more on emotions, which are enhanced by music.


Interesting. I can't do music with lyrics--I start singing along and then lose my focus. I've never heard of pink noise; I'll have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## G. G. Rebimik (Sep 4, 2015)

I can write 5,000 per day, it just won't make any sense.  

g.g.


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

My best ever was 80k in a month, utilising writing sprints wherever and whenever. A pomodoro app and an obsessive commitment to write whenever 15 mins presented itself.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 3, 2014)

G. G. Rebimik said:


> I can write 5,000 per day, it just won't make any sense.
> 
> g.g.


Right now, maybe =)

That will change as you continue writing. It took me months to get from 1k a day to 5k a day, but once you get there you aren't producing gibberish. You're producing books people want to read!


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow that's really amazing that you can manage to do that much. I used to be able to write a lot per day, but I haven't been able to as much in the last six months or so. I'm hoping I can get back to being more productive.


----------



## SidK (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you Chris for making this post. I was one of those who asked in your milestone post about writing a lot while holding down a day job with long hours. 

I am going to try out your 'flow method' and check out your books in the near future. Right now I edit as I write and manage about 1,000 words in an hour. I am looking to get it up to 2,000 words per hour and that would satisfy my current goals. 

It seems you have definitely created a great system for those of us with full-time jobs to keep writing books on a consistent basis.


----------



## 666 (Oct 15, 2015)

Chris Fox said:


> I've had several requests in my milestone thread to expand on how I manage to crank out 5,000 words a day while holding down a 60 hour a week job at a San Francisco startup.
> 
> That claim sounds impossible to a lot of people reading this, I get that. Most writers struggle to crank out 5,000 words in a single day regardless of what else they're doing. Nor is this something you're going to achieve tomorrow. It takes time and dedication, but it's achievable for everyone reading this.
> 
> ...


Excellent tips! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for this post!  I also picked up your book and read through it.  I've only been trying this for a few days, and already my productivity is going way up.  I too have a full time job and have been struggling to manage even 1,000 words per day, even though I can type pretty fast.  My biggest problem is distractions (mainly my cats) and learning a good way to shut them and other distractions out has been a tremendous help.  

I'm doing three speed sessions per day: one when I get up, one during my lunch break and one at the end of the day.  I'm increasing them by a minute per day and I'm up to three 9 minute sessions today.  Yesterday, I got up to 2,000 words on three 8 minute sessions and hope to exceed that a little more each day.


----------

